# solid gold or blue buff



## DarkRose (Aug 1, 2010)

whats everyone's opinion on Solid gold puppy food vs blue buffalo small breed puppy?
These are the two best foods I can find locally.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

between those 2?...

probably a coin flip. both just decent, ok foods.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

that's what i was thinking.
it really doesnt matter which you pick out of those two.
possibly blue buff because its from a smaller company (i think...?)
so therefor maybe they would be more trustworthy... possibly.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

You can rotate between the 2, but if I had to pick one, it would be Blue.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I'd like to amend my initial post...

I'd probably say Blue Buffalo by a hair. Isn't Solid Gold a Diamond product? I don't HATE Diamond but would probably prefer BB.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I vote for a rotation! They're pretty equal in quality, so I don't feel that one really as much of an advantage over the other, but that being said, Blue Buff is more affordable, so for the same quality... you could save money there.


----------



## DarkRose (Aug 1, 2010)

I was also wondering if sg is a diamond product, I couldn't find a definitive answer when I searched online.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I'd go for a rotation as well, but if you want to choose just one I'd go with BB cuz you get the cold-formed vitamins and whatnot, and it's a little less expensive and available in more places. But a rotation would be great because one is lamb-based and the other is chicken-based so your pup would get more variety :smile:


----------



## RichM (Jul 24, 2010)

Yes. Solid Gold is made by Diamond.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solid_Gold_(pet_food)


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

If you wanted even more variety and to add some moisture to your pups diet you could mix in and rotate between different quality canned foods as well. :smile:


----------

